# Thoughts on this DJ ebay frame?



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

Hey bros,

Here's the story... My GF wants me to build her a bike and she needs a 13" frame. I figured I'd build her a bike she can putt around on and when she's not using it, I can "borrow" it to hit some local jumps. Being that it's a budget build, I was going to buy a cheapo frame and pair it with a cheap Marzocchi dj 3. Her inseam is 28" barefoot and I'm 5'10". What do you think about this frame and fork combo and do you think it will fit the both of us?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn, you should have bought the MOB I just sold on PB.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I have an Addict frame that I can let go for pretty cheap.


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I have an Addict frame that I can let go for pretty cheap.


Got any pics, size, and price?


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i have a complete eastern thunderbird (08, light blue) that i hardly rode i could stand to be rid of. pm if you want more info.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

12" seattube, 21.8" TT, 15.75" CS.

Marks in pictures are just mud, only slight scuffs on the downtube and the chainstays.

PM if interested.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Get that Addict!


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

That addict is a nice bike, but I'm looking to do a budget build at the moment. I don't have the coin for something that nice right now!


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

So what do you guys think about this frame's geometry? I know dick about DJ bikes, so I need some help! I've compared it to other frames and so far, all I can tell is that the chainstays are a little long. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well it looks pretty standard sort of geo. Head angle of 71, TT of 562 (around 22"). The only thing I'm left wondering about is what would potentially be the Axle to Crown measurement of 435mm (where the fork goes) only forks that have such a low A-C are rigids. So if that's the case keep in mind that any suspension fork would make the head angle slacker, I think for most suspension forks with 100mm travel you're looking at 470mm A-C or more.


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

ducktape said:


> Well it looks pretty standard sort of geo. Head angle of 71, TT of 562 (around 22"). The only thing I'm left wondering about is what would potentially be the Axle to Crown measurement of 435mm (where the fork goes) only forks that have such a low A-C are rigids. So if that's the case keep in mind that any suspension fork would make the head angle slacker, I think for most suspension forks with 100mm travel you're looking at 470mm A-C or more.


I didn't even take axle to crown into consideration, but in the description, it says to use an 80mm fork. Are those even available for dirt jumping applications? Also, a 435mm chainstay seems long for a DJ bike... do you agree?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

435 is relatively long. The nicest 26" frame I've ever had/ridden was 380mm.
I would pass on this frame for that reason alone...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

All I can compare it to is a Giant STP which is the only DJ bike I'm relatively familiar with. The STP has 409mm chainstays so yes 435 is on the long side.

I think you can get a Rock Shox Argyle at stock 80mm travel, the Axle to Crown of that fork with 80mm travel would be 471mm.
So what this means is that if the bikes head angle is calculated to be 71deg with a 435mm A-C fork then running the 80mm Argyle would give you a head angle of close to 69deg (changes roughly 1deg for every 20mm)

Also something I noticed is that considering it has longish chainstays it seems to have a rather short overall wheelbase of 1045 (compared to a regular STP's of 1057). It's not designed for 24" wheels is it? 
Honestly I don't know how those numbers translate into real terms in regards to handling and ride ability. 

Maybe other fork manufacturers (like Marzocchi) have lower A-C measurements fore forks of the same travel. 

But if the geometry numbers for the frame are correct then I would think carefully before buying it, compare it with the numbers from a few well known dirt jump bikes first.

Although I guess you have to decide on the most important purposes of your purchase too... like cheap price and a bike for your girlfriend vs perhaps investing a bit more if it's going to be your new baby just as much.


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

Have 6 Black Addict and 2 Grey if any one wants one I can ship almost any where. 

Addict Cycles Urban/DJ Frame

Heat treated 6066 tubing designed for dirt, street , park, or race 
2.5" max tire size

Top Tube - 21.8

Chainstay - 15.75-16.65

Head angle - 69.5

Seat angle - 70.3

Headset - 1 1/8"

BB - 68mm

Seatpost - 27.2

F Der - 31.8mm

Horizontal box section dropouts with stainless steel tensioners and bolt on derailleur hanger

Addict Cycles Frame bullproof Chain Tensioners Freeride Hardtail Urban DJ 24 26 | eBay


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Augtron said:


> Have 6 Black Addict and 2 Grey if any one wants one I can ship almost any where.
> 
> Addict Cycles Urban/DJ Frame
> 
> ...


Dude, please don't spam the board like this. Pay the $2 so you can post this in the classifieds then you are allowed to create a new thread advertising your paid classified, instead of reviving a bunch of old threads.


----------

